# Cork Pen Blank - Help Needed



## SubVet10 (Nov 20, 2015)

My manager is retiring. She's a big wine buff and I want to make her a pen from wine corks. 
Any tips would be appreciated. 
Thx yall.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd think it'd need to be stabilized somehow. ...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'd think it'd need to be stabilized somehow. ...


I don't think you'd be able to stabilize them the normal way -- the whole point of a wine bottle cork is that it doesn't let the liquid escape, it's unlikely to allow resin to enter where it doesn't let water/alcohol go.

If I had to do it, I'd start by drilling several corks and gluing them onto a pen tube in a similar way to building up a blank using disks punched out of leather. Lot's of glue, then clamp the ends to make sure the pieces stick to each other as well as to the tube.

Then clean up the ends by sanding, don't try using a trimmer (which some call a "pen mill") it will tear the ends to pieces.

When turning, use plenty of CA on the outside to stiffen it, and shave off a thin layer of the cork. Then coat the whole thing with CA again, and shave off another layer. Lather, rinse, repeat.

What kind of tool do you use? I seriously doubt this could be done with a carbide tool. I'd use a scary-sharp skew for this job.

HTH

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

What style of pen kit were you thinking of using? You would need to glue a couple together to make it long enough. I'm not sure if a carbide would work on turning as it may catch and tear out. So maybe sand it to size then ca the surface, as you wouldnt be able to stabilize it. Cork is non absorbant.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Darn...Duncan beat me to it....


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Darn...Duncan beat me to it....


You're a moderator, I'm sure you can fix it ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Haha....no. No thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I don't think you'd be able to stabilize them the normal way



I think your use of the point _"...normal way..."_ is key. Reel seat manufacturers sell stabilized cork so it can be done. I don't know how they do t but they do. 

@SubVet10 you might be better off trying to source it from one of them than trying to plow new ground on your own.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 20, 2015)

Seek and ye shall find ... LINK to a post explaining how to do it on the IAP ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 21, 2015)

Lots of Thin CA while turning.

Les


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2015)

I've made numerous keychain pill FOBs and toothpick holders with wine corks. The trick to drilling a hole is to chuck up a spare brass tube the size needed and drill your hole with that. Sharpen/bevel the end with a file. Using a drill bit just tears the corks up.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> ... chuck up a spare brass tube the size needed and drill your hole with that. Sharpen/bevel the end with a file.


Brilliant! Thanks for this tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> I've made numerous keychain pill FOBs and toothpick holders with wine corks. The trick to drilling a hole is to chuck up a spare brass tube the size needed and drill your hole with that. Sharpen/bevel the end with a file. Using a drill bit just tears the corks up.



Barry,
Can you explain? I'm not following. 
Good to hear from you, my friend.


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 22, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Seek and ye shall find ... LINK to a post explaining how to do it on the IAP ...


Thanks Dunc! Looked there too but hardly have any luck.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 22, 2015)

SubVet10 said:


> Barry,
> Can you explain? I'm not following.
> Good to hear from you, my friend.


@SubVet10 Hi Brandon. If you need to drill a hole in the cork for a 3/8" brass tube don't use a 3/8" drill bit it'll only tear chunks out of the cork. Take a spare 3/8" brass tubing and chuck it in your drill. Take a file or coarse sandpaper against the protruding end of the brass tubing and turn the drill on while fileing at an angle on the tubing end. This will sharpen the end by beveling it. Use that brass tubing "hole saw" to drill your 3/8" hole in your cork blank. Afterward flood the inside of the hole with thin CA. Proceed as noemal

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahh the joys of turning cork! It can be done but it will need lots of glue and patience! 

I think you've gotten some great advice on how to go about it. 

There is also a product that will fill the cork holes prior to sanding (can't remember the name) and is said to help a ton with the tear out and so forth.


----------

